# PNW Splitters



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

I know there's a few of you guys around here from the PNW that splitboard. I'm hopefully picking up a split for this season and will be looking for some buddies to show me the ropes around here. Anyone down to take a newb splitter out this season?


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

Nobody.....?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

not a spliter but wanabe, maybe check these 

Splitboard.com Forums • View topic - Baker Splitfest?

Chit-Chat - Snowboard Seattle Community


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Ale_Capone is a PNW splitter based out of Gold Bar. The man gets the fuck after it too. He surfs splitboard.com more than this forum. There are a bunch of other guys from the Seattle and surrounding area there too.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

Jeri moved back to Seattle as well. I don't know if he is around much right now, but I'm sure he will get after it this season. Poor sap for moving back to Seattle and not being 20 minutes from a skin track.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Hahaha! Sorry Snowolf. You count, but even you have to admit you spend more time in the Hood area than you do in the Seattle area ranges. I was thinking more local for zag.


----------



## Ale_Capone (Aug 26, 2007)

HA...

Thanks Gary.


----------

